# March and April Package Bees, Queens, and Nucs for sale



## McBee7

What kind of queens?
And do you raise them yourself?

==McBee7==


----------



## maryland honey bees

Never a simple answer, is it?!  Want to make sure the whole story is here!

March 20/21 bees are Italians, and queens and bees are from Roberts Apiaries. Stephens queens and bees are fantastic, year in and year out. 

April 1 queens are also Italians, raised and mated in by us in Georgia. Packages are being shaken here from our bees. 

April 8th and 15th...will be grafted from our over wintered queens in Maryland (Lot of Carni in them, mated in Georgia (unless this crazy weather holds and drones look good, then we will just bring the mating nucs up early). Packages shaken here.

April 24th on - 100% grafted, mated, shaken in Maryland. Tend to have more be more Carni than Italian. Open mated, so offspring varies. 


Hope I answered and didn't confuse you.


----------



## missybee

I have bought his packages, a few in the last two years. 

We get them towards the end of March. The packages have done wonderfully. They were installed on drawn comb with honey stores. One package grew so well we got some harvest-able honey from them.

We have lost one hive each winter, use the package to replace that hive.


----------



## maryland honey bees

Messed poor steven up twice, roberts bee company, and steven, not Stephen. Stephen is his Hollywood name lol.


----------



## yogi's apairy

what part of maryland you in i am north central pa


----------



## IsedHooah

yogi's apairy said:


> what part of maryland you in i am north central pa


Google maps is your friend. "Mount Airy, Maryland". :thumbsup:


----------



## maryland honey bees

I have a friend picking some up, he lives in Williamsport if that helps.


----------



## maryland honey bees

I have about 200 left - 100+ rate is $99, they will be here Tuesday afternoon!


----------



## maryland honey bees

First round in and look good, thank you everyone!


----------



## GreenBeekpr

Would you have any available for sale/pick up on Sunday too or only tomorrow? And are there any packages unspoken for this weekend?


----------



## maryland honey bees

Hi, just saw this. They were all spoken for. I have a few left available in 2 weeks if that helps. 

Thanks, Jason


----------



## hsofficer49

Thank you for the call


----------

